# Problème d'affiche Macintosh



## Furo (20 Juin 2021)

Hello, j'ai un Macintosh Classic qui fait des siennes (damier etc…) et je sais que ça vient des condensateurs de la carte mère, à changer donc…

Mais j'ai aussi, au moment de l'allumage, l'affiche qui tremblote sur les côtés, ça me le fait pas tout le temps, mais de temps en temps
Et du coup je ne sais pas si ça vient aussi de la carte mère ou de la carte d'alimentation


----------



## Furo (20 Juin 2021)

Vidéo du problème + photo CM









						VID_20210620_145343.mp4
					

1 file sent via WeTransfer, the simplest way to send your files around the world




					we.tl


----------



## woz86 (21 Juin 2021)

Les cartes mère du Macintosh Classic sont fragiles, déjà si il n’y a pas de pile de couler c’est déjà bien.
Oui pour régler les deux problèmes, il va falloir passer par un changement des condensateurs sur la carte mère ainsi que sur la carte analogique.


----------

